# # of exposures



## rbconbautista (Oct 2, 2019)

How come when I shoot a 36exp roll of film Im only getting 35shots


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 2, 2019)

You're using too much film spooling it into the camera.


----------



## rbconbautista (Oct 2, 2019)

But its an automatic winding camera


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 3, 2019)

Is the 36 frame there but black?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 3, 2019)

rbconbautista said:


> But its an automatic winding camera



Does that mean it spools the film onto the take-up spool automatically as well, or do you still have to do that manually?


----------



## Designer (Oct 3, 2019)

rbconbautista said:


> How come when I shoot a 36exp roll of film Im only getting 35shots


Instead of winding enough leader on the take-up spool to keep it from slipping out, fold a hard crease into the first one inch of leader that is inserted into the slot.  (Keep the fold going the right direction)  Then, when you take the first wind, you won't need so much leader to keep the film from slipping.


----------



## petrochemist (Oct 3, 2019)

It's a long time since I've shot 35mm film, but I once managed 39 shots from a roll.


----------



## earthmanbuck (Oct 3, 2019)

petrochemist said:


> It's a long time since I've shot 35mm film, but I once managed 39 shots from a roll.


I once got over 40...and then realized the film had slipped off the sprockets somewhere around frame 2.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 3, 2019)

rbconbautista said:


> How come when I shoot a 36exp roll of film Im only getting 35shots



A loading issue perhaps? What is the exact camera make and model?


----------



## rbconbautista (Oct 4, 2019)

480sparky said:


> rbconbautista said:
> 
> 
> > But its an automatic winding camera
> ...


I line the film up with an orange mark slip it in close the back then it winds itself


----------



## rbconbautista (Oct 4, 2019)

Derrel said:


> rbconbautista said:
> 
> 
> > How come when I shoot a 36exp roll of film Im only getting 35shots
> ...


Canon EOS Elan


----------



## rbconbautista (Oct 4, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> Is the 36 frame there but black?


Its actually shot number 1 but its clear as if nothing was shot on it


----------



## Original katomi (Oct 4, 2019)

Just of interest, which brand of film are you using.
Whilst it’s been a v long time since I bought 36 exp rolls on account of buying 5 meters rolls I do rem some brands allowed more film at the start of the roll than others,


----------



## rbconbautista (Oct 4, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> Just of interest, which brand of film are you using.
> Whilst it’s been a v long time since I bought 36 exp rolls on account of buying 5 meters rolls I do rem some brands allowed more film at the start of the roll than others,


It was Kodak TMax 400 ASA also shot HP5+ but I accidentally opened the camera back on the first few frames so it was completely black for the first few shots


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 4, 2019)

Interesting thing about getting 'just' 35 frames:  You'll get an entire roll into just one binder sheet (7 rows of 5 frames each).


----------



## rbconbautista (Oct 5, 2019)

480sparky said:


> Interesting thing about getting 'just' 35 frames:  You'll get an entire roll into just one binder sheet (7 rows of 5 frames each).


Only good thing about getting only 35 frames. But I'd like to get the full 36 so I have my money's worth. I'll prolly switch to 24exp rolls to save money and because it takes me awhile to get through 36exp.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 5, 2019)

rbconbautista said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting thing about getting 'just' 35 frames:  You'll get an entire roll into just one binder sheet (7 rows of 5 frames each).
> ...



I used to shoot only 35 frames on purpose (except for slides) for this reason alone.  Any 'savings' gained by getting that one, single negative was more than lost on all those extra sheets I had to buy just to put one loose negative in one row of the sleeve.  One roll to one sheet of negs made storage a lot more organized.


----------



## rbconbautista (Oct 5, 2019)

I still wanna get all 36exp to get my moneys worth. My class actually uses the sleeves that do 7 strips of 6 frames. We also have the sleeves with a separate compartment for that rolls contact sheet.


----------



## petrochemist (Oct 5, 2019)

When I filed negs in sleeves I used to group the left over strips in a sleeve of their own every 5 or so films. Perhaps not quite a convenient for indexing put it never added more than a few seconds to finding a neg.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 5, 2019)

For some reason your infrared winding sensor is skipping frame number one. My ESO A2E places the frame exactly at frame one and shoots a perfect 36 exp.


----------



## dennyr (Oct 7, 2019)

rbconbautista said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Is the 36 frame there but black?
> ...





rbconbautista said:


> Original katomi said:
> 
> 
> > Just of interest, which brand of film are you using.
> ...


There is a contradiction going on here.
Clear means no exposure to light, but complete development.
Black (negs) were exposed to light and then saw proper development.
Unless......did your camera miss Frame #1, spool it, ans then you opened the back to light.?


----------



## pjmdy (Oct 8, 2019)

rbconbautista said:


> How come when I shoot a 36exp roll of film Im only getting 35shots


I used to do photography while in the USAF.  A trick we used was to insert the new spool in the camera, then grasp the leader and carefully tighten the roll with the rewind knob.  This takes up the slack in the roll and sometimes if you are lucky, you can even get an extra frame or two.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 8, 2019)

An EOS camera loads the film automatically. THERE IS NO WAY TO LOAD IT MANUALLY. So if you have film loaded and you open the back, when you close the back your camera will think it is a fresh roll and advance 3 spots to what it thinks is number one.


----------



## jeryst (Oct 8, 2019)

Auto load cameras often wind too much film into the camera on the initial load. I had several, back in the day, that did the same thing. A repair center may be able to recalibrate the initial winding sequence, but honestly, its not worth the trouble. As far as cost goes, well, you are losing a potential photo, but you are also not paying to process that photo, so you come out ahead unless you are developing/printing your own. You may have the same issue with a 24 exp role. You might try some different types/brands of film just to make sure your cameras sensors arent just being finicky. If they work, maybe your sensor just needs cleaned.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 8, 2019)

Roll your own, and you can make sure you get as many as 37 or 38 frames.


----------



## rbconbautista (Oct 9, 2019)

480sparky said:


> Roll your own, and you can make sure you get as many as 37 or 38 frames.


I honestly would but me being the cheapskate I am, I would still make the rolls in the darkroom even if I'm using a daylight bulk loader. You still waste film putting the film onto the spool and you have to leave some film out for the leader. This is to ensure Im really getting what I paid for. Any recommendations on what film stock to buy in 100ft rolls. I really like TMax ASA 400 but its a lil pricey (cheaper than buying that much in pre rolled cassettes tho).


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 9, 2019)

rbconbautista said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Roll your own, and you can make sure you get as many as 37 or 38 frames.
> ...



The cost of a few frames lost in order to spool it up is more than made up in the overall savings spread out over the cost of a 100' roll.


----------



## rbconbautista (Oct 9, 2019)

480sparky said:


> rbconbautista said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


I guess that’s true. But what if let’s say you’re on shot 36 and shot 36 is what you had to expose in order to get the film onto spool into the cassette and your camera still takes shot 36 you just ruined your shot.


----------



## dennyr (Oct 9, 2019)

Or just use a different camera.
Frugal and Cheapskate are two different things.......


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 9, 2019)

rbconbautista said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > rbconbautista said:
> ...



Then you're more concerned with counting pennies than counting images.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 9, 2019)

I've tried to get one more on a roll of film and often as not end up with a partly overlapped double exposure! So I don't chance it unless I was just playing with the camera and don't have anything important at the end/beginning of the roll. 

I think you might find it'll matter more the quality of the negatives, that they're properly exposed and not too dense or too thin, that they're well framed, etc. than how many you got on a roll. What's going to matter more by the end of the semester? Probably the quality of your work. Learn how to get the best you can out of those frames of film.


----------



## Dave Colangelo (Oct 15, 2019)

Shoot 4x5 then you will know exactly how many exposures you get every time you put film in the camera... 

On any note it depends on the camera, the loading mechanics and the roll its self. In my experience 35-38 exposures is possible. My Rolle 35 which is the smallest full frame 35mm camera has almost no excess spooling distance, as such you can easily get 37-38 exposures on a roll before hitting the end. Some wider bodies, if spooled liberally will only shoot 35 exposures on a roll. There is no hard guarantee that you will get 36 exposures as there is no accepted spool to spool distance. There has also been a fair bit of variance in the cut of 35mm end taper over the years which effects how you load some older cameras as well. 

If your looking to pinch pennies shoot half frame Olympus pen-f etc.


----------



## petrochemist (Oct 15, 2019)

Dave Colangelo said:


> If your looking to pinch pennies shoot half frame Olympus pen-f etc.


Actually if you're looking to pinch pennies don't use film at all. An older digital camera will cost very little per frame, without excessive capital cost at the start. It won't give you the joys of film but you can't have everything.


----------



## Dave Colangelo (Oct 15, 2019)

petrochemist said:


> Actually if you're looking to pinch pennies don't use film at all. An older digital camera will cost very little per frame, without excessive capital cost at the start. It won't give you the joys of film but you can't have everything.



Agreed, but in context here I assumed they were trying to shoot film specifically, on the cheap.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jul 4, 2021)

I know its an old thread but there is some oddities in the film world. 

For example i found this thread and i counted the frames on the roll of new shipment arista edu 400 iso 35mm film i bought in december, and just developed. 

39 frames on it. and 5 inches of exposed leader.   the first frame is partially killed due to not being fully wound into the film canister on my ftb. i wanted to prevent loosing the leader inside the canister. 


i just dont do the load film to red mark, close door, work advance, fire shutter, film advance, fire shutter, advance film, fire shutter, see if the film counter dial is on the first shot mark. 

i load the film, close the door, advance once, fire shutter, advance once, fire shutter. then proceede to shoot but make sure the first image or to is a non critical thing.


----------

